# Testing the hydraulic system



## Redneck.dk (Sep 23, 2009)

What is the correct procedure for testing the performance of hydraulic pumps.
The tractor is a Ford 7810 FIII (3 series), year 1991 
It has two pumps, one at the motor and one in the rear end.
It has three remote outlets for implement.

Where to meassure/ connect gauge

What is the data for this model

What is considered as a poor pump.


Thanks to all good answers


----------

